# You have stolen my heart



## DAVEOVAN

Please help me say this correctly in French. This is what I came up with. 

--------------


Tu as volé mon cœur.



--------------


Merci


----------



## SwissPete

Yours is a literal translation, and I can't come up with anything much better: _Tu m'as volé le cœur._


----------



## DAVEOVAN

merci beaucoup


----------



## Quake 3

I beg to differ!!!
Well, I have on good authority that to *steal somebody's heart *is translated in French by *séduire quelqu'un*.
I had to translate the same sentence as Daveovan's. 
Actually, my sentence is from the video game Quake III where a great amount of different cues are to be found, including *You've stolen my heart*.
I could have simply translated the sentence by "_Tu m'as séduit._" but I have to take into account the context. The cue is said by a warrior as a response to the words "_kleptomania_", "_kleptomaniac_", "_klepto_", "_thief_", "_shoplifter_" which were used in a previous sentence. Now we have the context, we know why the sentence "You've stolen my heart" is said, this is a slight play on words with the verb to steal.
But should I just keep the French sentence "_Tu m'as séduit_" or should I pick something more negative, well, the total opposite actually that is "_Tu m'as brisé le coeur._"? What do you think? 
Thank you very much!


----------



## HaoDanYi

Hi,

Daveovan, "Tu as volé mon coeur" is completely correct. If you want to avoid a litteral translation, "Tu m'as séduit" is ok but I'd really rather use "volé mon coeur".

Quake 3, I'm now really sure I understood the question, but I think you should stick with "volé mon coeur" too, because of the play on words. I don't see why you'd want to find another expression that would not be as funny.


----------



## Quake 3

_Voler mon coeur_... is that French? I know "_prendre, briser le coeur de quelqu'un_" is ok, but "_Voler le coeur_"... are you sure this is correct French to say _voler le coeur de quelqu'un_? I'm not as sure as you are! But perhaps I'm wrong...


----------



## Franglais1969

Quake 3 said:


> _Voler mon coeur_... is that French? I know "_prendre, briser le coeur de quelqu'un_" is ok, but "_Voler le coeur_"... are you sure this is correct French to say _voler le coeur de quelqu'un_? I'm not as sure as you are! But perhaps I'm wrong...



I would probably say *prendre, *although I have heard *voler *used.

*Briser* is more to break somebody's heart, and I don't believe that is a suitable verb to use in this context.


----------



## HaoDanYi

I'm sure! I don't think anybody would say it nowadays, except poets or hopeless romantic, but still, it's french. 

(I spent most of the last months studying french middle-age litterature and that's when all the expressions based on the heart were created: donner son coeur, avoir le coeur arraché, voler le coeur, etc.)


----------



## Quake 3

Actually, I just googled "_voler le coeur de quelqu'un_" and Google automatically suggested "_voir le coeur de quelqu'un_" which makes me believe "_voler le coeur de quelqu'un_" is not a French idiom but merely a word for word translation, in my humble opinion.
_Donner son coeur_ is okay, _avoir le coeur arraché _(also _meurtri_) is fine but _voler le coeur_... and how would you understand "_voler mon coeur_". To me, it's like pulling somebody's heart off of his body... In which context would you say that?
I do appreciate your help, just don't go and think that I find your suggestion crappy, it's just that I've never ever heard _voler le coeur de quelqu'un_... I may have not read enough, but still...

Thanks a lot Franglais for your suggestion!


----------



## djara

Corneille: Quel outrage m'a fait votre manque de foi, De me *voler un cœur* qui n'étoit pas à moi


----------



## Quake 3

LOL! But this is Corneille! Neither Grunt nor Klesk!
Anyway, nice job! Thanks!


----------



## Pat-B

The 'dérober' can be used instead of 'voler'.......tu as dérobé mon coeur...mon coeur, que tu as dérobé....or yet another way of putting it : ce coeur, que tu m'as dérobé..Of course, it all depends on what you need to emphasize.


----------



## itka

I'd say : _"Tu m'as volé mon coeur"._


----------



## Quake 3

If you really want to use the verb _voler_, then it would be "_Tu m'as volé le coeur_" or better  "_Tu as volé mon coeur_" but you can't use twice _m'_ and _mon_. 
It was as if you said "You stole me my heart". --->


----------



## itka

Quake 3 said:


> If you really want to use the verb _voler_, then it would be "_Tu m'as volé le coeur_" or better  "_Tu as volé mon coeur_" but you can't use twice _m'_ and _mon_.
> It was as if you said "You stole me my heart". --->



Peut-être... mais je t'assure que je parle français...et ce, depuis assez longtemps maintenant !


----------



## Quake 3

LOL! Did I offend you? If so I'd be terribly sorry!
Just bear in mind in French we don't use personal pronoun before body parts:
_J'ai mal *aux* jambes
Se laver* les *dents
Se mettre les doigts dans* le* nez_
And so on... there may have some exceptions, but out of pure logic, when you know the rule and you speak French, you can't say "_me voler mon coeur_"... that is just what I'm saying.


----------



## HaoDanYi

Je suis d'accord, "tu m'as volé mon coeur" est assez redondant. Un peu de la même manière qu'on dit "j'ai levé le bras" et pas "j'ai levé mon bras".

Pour "tu as volé mon coeur", c'est une expression classique pour dire "je suis tombé amoureux de toi". Ca va avec tout le registre du "mon coeur est à toi, je t'ai donné mon coeur, mon coeur est avec toi même quand je suis loin", etc. Comme je le disais c'est employé depuis le moyen-âge et je n'ai vraiment aucun doute sur le fait que ce soit une expression parfaitement uttilisable en français.


----------



## renardor

It really depends on the context in which it has to be said/written.
given the absence of context... the translation I prefer is "Tu as volé mon cœur." : it is perfect French, and is not a borrowed idiom because it is not an idiom. It's just an imaged manner of saying things.


----------



## Quake 3

Well, please Renardor, I gave all the context needed in my first post, I'm not DAVEOVAN! Please...
Anyway, OK HaoDanYi, seems that I have to agree eventually! I was not familiar with that phrase, I thought it was just a word for word translation. But it's fine, ok, thank you very much for your involvment, you sound sure of yourself, that's great, thanks a lot!


----------



## mickaël

Je dirais aussi "Tu m'as volé mon cœur".
Même si ce n'est peut-être pas une expression idiomatique, c'est parfaitement compréhensible et je suis sûr de l'avoir déjà entendu et lu.

Plus récent que Corneille, Johnny Hallyday  (mais c'est peut-être bien de la traduction mot pour mot  ) 
_ "En amour je suis un voleur
Depuis que toi tu m'as volé mon cœur"_


----------



## Quake 3

Non mais on sait tous qu'on laisse aux artistes beaucoup de liberté dans leurs propos, dans toutes les langues, Simone de Beauvoir avait dit "mon amour de ma vie" et pourtant, c'est grammaticalement faux, mais venant d'elle on tolère, on sait qu'elle maîtrise le français, si elle écrit ça c'est pour une raison bien précise, même chose pour Johnny (quoi que...!).
Mais en français de tous les jours, nous, on peut pas dire "me voler mon coeur", c'est tout simple, c'est juste comme se pincer* le *nez ou ouvrir *la* bouche, on ne met pas de pronom personnel devant les parties corporelles. Après, il y a toujours l'exception qui confirme la règle, mais le but du sujet n'est pas ça.
Quant à choisir "voler", ok, je veux bien, mais "prendre" me paraît être un choix plus sûr.


----------



## HaoDanYi

Effectivement je pense que c'est différent dans une chanson. On prends plus de liberté avec la langue pour obtenir des effets avec les sons et ça a l'air d'être le cas ici.


----------



## renardor

Oups ^^
Désolé Quake3... je répondais au post de daveovan, j'ai pas regardé la date.


----------



## Viola_

En français ne dit-on pas ravir le coeur de quelqu'un?
Je pense à une chanson de Brel ou il dit 'Tu m'as ravi le coeur', c'est peut-être plus poétique...


----------



## itka

Google (qui n'est certes pas une référence, mais un indicateur) donne :
1) Tu m'as volé le coeur : 8
2) Tu as volé mon coeur : 875
3) Tu m'as volé mon coeur : 671

Cette dernière expression (celle que je choisirais spontanément) me semble la plus idiomatique. Regardez qui emploie la 2) : il y a beaucoup d'étrangers qui traduisent (et bien sûr ce n'est pas faux) "You've stolen my heart".
Les francophones utilisent au moins aussi souvent la 3) que la 2).

Cela s'explique parfaitement, ama.
Si on considère que les formes "normales" en français emploient plus volontiers un pronom datif et un article qu'un adjectif possessif :
_Je *me* lave *les* mains_ et non_ je lave _mes_ mains, _on devrait en toute logique dire le plus souvent : _tu m'as volé *le* coeur. _Or, c'est tout à fait inhabituel.

Je pense que la redondance du *m'* suivi de *mon* est destinée à intensifier la phrase. 
On a exactement la même emphase, avec un procédé différent (ajout d'un pronom datif redondant) dans des phrases comme :
_"Tu m'as pris mon parapluie !" "Elle m'a volé mon sac !"_ _"Il m'a embouti l'aile !"_ (l'aile de ma voiture). J'intègre à mon propre corps ces divers objets pour bien marquer ma possession.
Lorsqu'il s'agit de _*mon*_ coeur et de mes sentiments, cette insistance est encore plus compréhensible.

Il est possible aussi que cette forme aux deux possessifs soit plus utilisée dans le midi, où on aime bien ces formes redondantes. En tous cas, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse dire qu'il s'agisse d'une faute de français.


----------



## Quake 3

Interesting. I agree. If i were to play the devil's advocate, to thwart your theory when you said "on devrait en toute logique dire le plus souvent : tu m'as volé le coeur. Or, c'est tout à fait inhabituel." ---->, well, I could simply reply "Yes, that's unusual, because you should say "prendre le coeur", now it fits the ball, and not voler!".
But OK, you made your point Itka.
Now, the last thing we should know, and now I'm asking English speaker for some help, is that in English, has the phrase "*to steal somebody's heart*" a negative tone, is it a reproach? If not, it would be safer to use _prendre_ instead of _voler_ since _prendre _does not convey a negative tone whereas _voler_ sure does.


----------



## Franglais1969

Quake 3 said:


> Interesting. I agree. If i were to play the devil's advocate, to thwart your theory when you said "on devrait en toute logique dire le plus souvent : tu m'as volé le coeur. Or, c'est tout à fait inhabituel." ---->, well, I could simply reply "Yes, that's unusual, because you should say "prendre le coeur", now it fits the ball, and not voler!".
> But OK, you made your point Itka.
> Now, the last thing we should know, and now I'm asking English speaker for some help, is that in English, has the phrase "*to steal somebody's heart*" a negative tone, is it a reproach? If not, it would be safer to use _prendre_ instead of _voler_ since _prendre _does not convey a negative tone whereas _voler_ sure does.



There is no negative meaning. It means *tomber amoreux/fall in love with*, hence why I suggested *prendre*.


----------



## Quake 3

OK, good, thanks a lot! 
That's why *HERE IN THIS SPECIFIC CONTEXT*, _prendre_ is the better choice. Not that I'm allergic to _voler_, but _voler_ in French is way too negative, _prendre_ is just neutral, and thus best fits for the sentence.


----------



## itka

Quake, tout l'intérêt ici est justement de confronter les différentes opinions !

Cela dit, qu'on choisisse "prendre" plutôt que "voler" c'est exactement la même chose :
_"Tu as pris mon coeur"_ est sûrement le plus courant,
_"Tu m'as pris mon coeur"_ n'est pas très fréquent,
_"Tu m'as pris le coeur"_ me semble beaucoup plus rare...


----------



## Quake 3

Yes, indeed... my bad, sorry,_ prendre_ or _voler_ is the same thing, I had "_tu m'as pris le coeur_" but of course I was wrong, it would mean "_you pull my heart off_", it is "_tu as pris mon coeur_", so my theory can't stand any longer. I'm sorry.
And yeah, I definitely like when people are confronting their opinions, I like it a lot! I like it too when I'm right, lol but sometimes, I'm not! Thanks for all you've done! Way to go!


----------



## Nicomon

Franglais1969 said:


> There is no negative meaning. It means *tomber amoreux/fall in love with*, hence why I suggested *prendre*.


 
May be so, but Quake specifically mentioned that the sentence is said after words like_ klepto, thief_ and so on. Which clearly has something to do with _voler_. In such context, I would rather use _tu (m') as volé mon coeur _than _tu as pris (_which to me would be in English _you have taken my heart). _

Just for fun (as it might make a play on words) 
_T'as piqué mon coeur._  


nothing to do with Pagnol (Marius)  "Tu me piques le coeur"


----------

